# Corel Draw 8



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I finally broke down and installed Windows 7 Home Premium, much to my chagrin. Corel Drew 8 will not run on Win 7. Installed OK opens and starts to run then freezes + mem errors. I've searched the internet and found nothing to fix it, lots of threads from a lot of people having the same problem. Any suggestions? :4-dontkno
Thanks,
Ashley


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried uninstalling then reinstall and run in compatibility mode Make older programs run in this version of Windows


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks joeten for your response, I have tried compatibility mode with all prior versions of windows, didn't work. Did not unstall and reinstall, could that make a difference?
Thanks
Ashley


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi from what I can see there is no other way than trying compatibility mode other than that I do not see it working,

Run the Program Compatibility Wizard
1.Open the Program Compatibility Wizard by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking Programs, and then clicking Use an older program with this version of Windows. 

2.Follow the instructions in the wizard.

If you cannot install a program, insert the installation disc for the program and, using the wizard, browse to the program's setup file, usually called Setup.exe, Install.exe, or something similar. The wizard is not designed to work on programs that have an .msi file name extension. 

To change compatibility settings manually for a program, right-click the icon for the program, click Properties, and then click the Compatibility tab.

Setting
Description

Compatibility mode 
Runs the program using settings from a previous version of Windows. Try this setting if you know the program is designed for (or worked in) a specific previous version of Windows.

Run in 256 colors 
Uses a limited set of colors in the program. Some older programs are designed to use fewer colors.

Run in 640 × 480 screen resolution 
Runs the program in a smaller-sized window. Try this setting if the graphical user interface appears jagged or is rendered improperly.

Disable visual themes 
Disables themes on the program. Try this setting if you notice problems with the menus or buttons on the title bar of the program.

Disable desktop composition 
Turns off transparency and other advanced display features. Choose this setting if window movement appears erratic or you notice other display problems.

Disable display scaling on high DPI settings 
Turns off automatic resizing of programs if large-scale font size is in use. Try this setting if large-scale fonts are interfering with the appearance of the program. For more information, see Make the text on your screen larger or smaller and Ways to improve display quality.

Privilege level 
Runs the program as an administrator. Some programs require administrator privileges to run properly. If you are not currently logged on as an administrator, this option is not available.

Show settings for all users 
Lets you choose settings that will apply to all users on this computer. 

Note
To find out if your programs (or programs you plan to buy) are compatible with Windows Vista, go online to the Windows Vista Compatibility Center. This website contains a comprehensive list of programs and devices that work with Windows Vista.


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Joeten,
I did uninstall and reinstalled using compatibility mode. Still will not run. I'll just have to break down and buy new version. I have no problem buying new software. I bought every version from Coreldraw 3 to Coreldraw 9. I uninstalled version 9 and reinstalled version 8. Been using it since 1997. Does everything I need, never a problem and very easy to customize. Hope new version is acceptable, if not, I'll format the hd and put winXP back on.
Thanks
Ashley


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry I could not find a workaround but sometimes that is just the breaks goodluck


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know this doesn't help now but you should have run the Windows 7 Upgrade advisor before the install:
Download details: Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor

Microsoft has had such an advisor since at least Windows 2000. You should always do this before doing an upgrade or installing a new OS on a computer. It will warn you about most hardware, driver, and software incompatibilities before you begin the process.

Keep this in mind for the future.


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Josten
Windows 7 isn't an upgrade, formatted and did a fresh install but thanks, already orded new CorelDraw.
Again, Thanks for trying. There comes a time when you just have to bite the bullet.
Case Closed
Ashley


----------

